# Thought I'd let you know...



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2013)

I stumbled across this and thought someone here might be interested in submitting. They are looking for short stories for three anthologies 3,000 to 8,000 words, and novellas 15,000 to 35,000 words.

Alchemy Press Submissions Now Open - The British Fantasy Society


----------



## Xaysai (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, this might get me motivated to write!


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 2, 2013)

Xaysai said:


> Thank you, this might get me motivated to write!



These can be fun. The pay isn't much, however.


----------



## Xaysai (Jan 2, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> These can be fun. The pay isn't much, however.



At my current level of writing, my focus is on learning to write well enough to get published. If money is my motivation, it will be a long time coming : )


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I just figured out what to do with my 17k-long fantasy story. I had no idea what other publisher I could submit to at that length. (I just hope there aren't a hundred other authors vying for the four slots/year . . .)


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Jan 8, 2013)

It's a token payment, true, but they ARE only taking rights for six months after publication. So once they've returned those rights, you're free to republish the story yourself. Can be a useful way to get your name out there to some new readers who might then look for your other published works...


----------



## djutmose (Jan 8, 2013)

8,000 words is a pretty generous limit for a short compared to most markets. Nice that they take novella length too (though if you have something 35,000 words long that you think is really good, you might be able to sell it as an ebook yourself).


----------

